# Rats need homes in(removed)



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I have 6 rats total- One will be staying with me - she is 2 1/2 years old. 

But I have 5 - one neutered male who is bonded to a small black and white female- 10 months old. 

Artemis ... Not bonded to anyone but is fine with the above pair. 

And Fable and Shadow ... this pair is VERY special. Fable is a tailless. 

camera is broken currently but I can get photo's. 

PM me if interested. I can of course seperate groups. 

Artemis and Atlas are the only Dumbos.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------

